# Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro Cigar Review - Solid Bliss



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent construction & burn. Smooth creamy smoke. Not a lot of complex flavors, but a fantastic medium bodied smoke. Would definately recommend p...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro Cigar Review - Solid Bliss


----------

